# Reihenfolge von Init-Scripts ändern (dmcrypt / mdraid)

## root_tux_linux

Hi, ich mal wieder  :Wink: 

Also, ich würde gerne per dmcryp meine verschlüsseltes Software RAID unlocken, nun ist aber das Problem dass /etc/init.d/dmcrypt vor /etc/init.d/mdraid ausgeführt wird und es somit zu "hässlichen" Fehlermeldungen kommt....

Nun die Frage, gibt es ne möglichkeit damit dmcrypt mein Software RAID korrekt unlockt oder  gibt es zumindest eine Möglichkeit wie ich /etc/init.d/mdraid vor dmcrypt starte?

OHNE mdraid in bmdraid zu benennen

MfG

----------

## papahuhn

```
depend() {before dmcrypt}
```

?

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *papahuhn wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> depend() {before dmcrypt}
> ```
> ...

 

In /etc/init.d/mdraid?

Da hab ich auch schon dran gedacht, nur ist die Lösung bisschen nervig wenn ein Update kommt, weil man ständig daran denken muss ggf. das Script wieder anzupassen...

Den cryptsetup und mount Befehl in die rc.local zu schmeissen find ich auch ned so der bringer  :Sad: 

----------

## mv

Bei openrc:  */etc/conf.d/dmcrypt wrote:*   

> rc_need="mdraid"

 

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *mv wrote:*   

> Bei openrc:  */etc/conf.d/dmcrypt wrote:*   rc_need="mdraid" 

 

Also bei mir kommt da....

```

* Skipping invalid line in /etc/conf.d/dmcrypt rc_need='mdraid'

```

Also beim booten..

 * Searching for openrc ...

[IP-] [  ] sys-apps/openrc-0.6.0-r1:0

----------

## mv

 *root_tux_linux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> * Skipping invalid line in /etc/conf.d/dmcrypt rc_need='mdraid'
> ...

 

Dann muss da irgendein Typo drin sein. Vielleicht irgendein nicht-druckbares Zeichen oder ein Leerzeichen? Fehlendes Return am Ende der Datei? DOS statt Linux Zeilenende?

In dmcrypt stand ja vermutlich schon Anderes drin: Wurde vielleicht da ein Quoting nicht geschlossen?

Edit: Oder kann es sein, das in depend() des mdraid ein "need dmcrypt" oder "before dmcrypt" steht? Das wäre ja eine nicht-auflösbare Abhängigkeitsschleife... In dem Fall müsste man in /etc/conf.d/mdraid noch ein rc_need="!dmcrypt" (im Falle von "need dmcrypt") einfügen.

----------

